# Lessons learned-Winter 2014/2015



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Just wondering what new things about snow blowing (or winter)everyone learned this year, or not.
Personally I learned the following:
1). Along the sidewalk its a good idea (in my yard) to go about an inch over the grass so that when the snow melts it drains into the lawn and does not pool up on the walkway and freeze overnight. 
2). I hate ice, really hate it.
3). Always check for loose connections before starting. Learned this the hard way as I lost a few screws this year, and even the oil cap was getting loose.
4). I really love hand warmers when it's 15 degrees or lower and blowing snow.
5). Lots of snow tends to put people in a bad mood. Could hear my neighbors arguing over it this year, it was that bad. Normally a quiet couple too.

That's about it for this year.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

Haven't got time to argue about the snow around here, just deal with it and carry on. Just a part of life around here. This winter, I had to repair a broken axle and then repair my old custom exhaust.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

My wife doesn't need snow to have an excuse for and argument.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

My wife told me to say that we never fight.

My big lessons this year:


I had been working way too hard with my old snowblower; the new one makes it much less of a chore
Even the new one-piece rain gutter is not enough; I'll be up there fixing it this summer, and installing heat tape


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

After reading about the guy who was assaulted by his neighbor for doing his sidewalk, if I see my neighbor come out I'm taking off !!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Just one for me this year:

1. I need drift cutters! the snowbanks on both sides of my driveway
were higher than the bucket..and much higher at the end of the driveway.
I need more slicing height that just the bucket alone..

Im going to try to locate 10,000 series drift cutters..
they must be quite uncommon though, there is not one single photo on my Ariens webpage of a 10,000 series that has them!
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page5.html

(Greg made his own..I might have to do that too..)

a couple of vintage ads show them:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page13.html

Scot


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Tracks rock at cleaning up plow mounds, and almost completely prevent climbing. Drift cutters are also helpful.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

If I dunno how to fix it, don't try to do it yourself. Take it to a pro that knows (2 engines ruined)


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Surge said:


> Just wondering what new things about snow blowing (or winter)everyone learned this year, or not.


 
This winter's cold was one for the books, we had 40 days straight of -20 F.
so no surprise we got cabin fever with even the dog felt it.

- there was a storm early January that started with a foot of snow then turned to rain that iced up afterwards, I did the driveway before the rain, bad mistake as I got stuck with this ice all the rest of winter spinning each time we got a snow storm, so next time I would definitively get rid of everything even in rain. Just venting I guess.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Surge said:


> Just wondering what new things about snow blowing (or winter)QUOTE]...
> 
> Mostly I learned that going south is an excellent idea. Highly recommended.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I learned that I may be needing a snowblower larger than what I currently have someday.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*Snowmagedon*

Lessons learned:

1. You can never have too much power








2. Be far more aggressive about getting the roof cleaned off


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Normex said:


> This winter's cold was one for the books, we had 40 days straight of -20 F.
> so no surprise we got cabin fever with even the dog felt it.
> 
> - there was a storm early January that started with a foot of snow then turned to rain that iced up afterwards, I did the driveway before the rain, bad mistake as I got stuck with this ice all the rest of winter spinning each time we got a snow storm, so next time I would definitively get rid of everything even in rain. Just venting I guess.


Hey Norm, you don't use rock-salt (the low temp variety of whetever it's called) up there ? I know it's an extra expense but it beats lingering ice


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

I learned that I will have to start putting up snow fence again. I used to put it up every year but the past several winters were relatively mild so I stopped.
Next winter the snow fence goes back up.


----------



## NABlower (Feb 25, 2015)

I learned that I rather have a snowblower vs. no snowblower.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

*I learned never to believe a weather report!* 

I learned that I can bust a shear bolt.
First one I busted since I had the blower. I think it is from around 2000.
It was while I was trying to cut down an ice pile by the curb.
I learned to leave the ice alone.

I learned the the old Snow Bird worked fairly well too.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I learned that performing preventative maintenance in the summer/fall on a warm asphalt driveway is way better than trouble shooting issues on a cold shed floor during the height of a nor'easter.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Pathfinder13 said:


> Hey Norm, you don't use rock-salt (the low temp variety of whetever it's called) up there ? I know it's an extra expense but it beats lingering ice


I have too much laneway for trying to deice it like that. Thanks anyway


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Freezn said:


> I learned that performing preventative maintenance in the summer/fall on a warm asphalt driveway is way better than trouble shooting issues on a cold shed floor during the height of a nor'easter.


I learned not long ago that this is also true for cleaning out rain gutters; just substitute "cold shed floor" with "20-foot ladder".

Back to winter. Another lesson: YakTrax rock.


----------



## legalsnow (Feb 28, 2015)

Lesson learned: don't let the gf snowblow without supervision. It will end up with random stuff wrapped around the auger and impeller and a crying gf saying she was only trying to help.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

NABlower said:


> I learned that I rather have a snowblower vs. no snowblower.


For sure! And having two is even better. I will be looking for a back up during the off season.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

My next snowblower is going to have bigger wheels than either of my two old ones have.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's always good to have a plan B ready !!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

1.Get my fathers power king tractor / 48'' blower out of his yard and get it running. It still is sitting in over 2ft of snow in his back yd.
2. put heat tape in gutters.
3. cut back on the cheese burgers .


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

3. cut back on the cheese burgers .

There was a time when my diet was cheeseburgs, chilidogs and beer. But that is not sustainable. As you get older you either start eating better or you don't get more older.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Learned four (4) things this winter*

Four lessons learned this winter


Installing an Impeller kit is the single biggest improvement you can make to a two stage snow blower if there is the typical gap between the impeller and housing.
A cab is a wonderful add on and always assemble it inside after it is warmed up.
I need to buy a 160 lbs. of calcium chloride to de-ice the drive and walkways over the season. Maybe 200 lbs.
Joining the snow blower forum was a great idea and I enjoyed it.

Now, I am off to making my Woods ZTR ready for the mowing season. I also need to do periodic maintenance to the 42" snow blower attachment so I can drop the mower deck and install the blower for next winter.

Bill


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Just one for me this year:
> 
> 1. I need drift cutters! the snowbanks on both sides of my driveway
> were higher than the bucket..and much higher at the end of the driveway.
> ...


I decided that I needed drift cutters for my 921012 too after this year.
I picked up a set at Jacks for 20 bucks, but since I installed them we haven't had a deep enough storm to try them out!


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I learned:

1. This is a terrific website to learn about the machines before you buy!
2. It is a great idea to read a lot on this site before you spend $3200 on TWO Ariens.
3. If you go to a dealer to buy without doing your homework, you'd better have an honest dealer or good luck. (I got both.)
4. I am SO glad I no longer have to struggle with two older machines, especially an AYP-built Husqvarna.
5. What a great machine Ariens does make!!
6. This is a pretty darn good bunch of (mostly) tolerant, helpful people.
7. Normally I hate having over 118" of snow in one season, but somehow I'd love another reason to use the new machines _just one more time_ before it all melts.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I've learned that my machine seemed to work better in it's second season than it did when it was new. Chute controls and that sort of thing just seemed smoother and more positive.
I also learned that a fully functioning primer hose is kind of necessary if you want your machine to start anytime soon.
I also learned not to wait so long before taking my machine to the dealer for warranty service.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have learned that my thought on buying a new snow blower in Oct was the the right one. Some times new and bigger is best.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

I learned there are people that think like me. That a 48+ yr old machine can still woop up some snow ass, and plan to keep them going rather than buy a new one. 

So what is this site like during the summer ?.. I will be here. Also on the mower sites, mini-bike sites, Tecumseh sites.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

The two main things I learned were, ArmorSkids work to smooth out rough, or uneven, surfaces, 
but are a serious detriment when dealing with drifts. They want to climb instead of "cut."

The other was chains do make one heck of a difference, especially when dealing with the residual 
snow left behind from having the scraper bar raised to deal with rough / gravel surfaces. 

One other thing I'm on the fence about is whether to add an additional 10 lbs. to 
the front of my machine. 10 helped but I could probably use at least 5 more.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

A "J pipe" duck taped to a pole makes cleaning the gutters from the ground easier. Once it gets iced up, though, it's all over but the crying.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Pythons37 said:


> A "J pipe" duck taped to a pole makes cleaning the gutters from the ground easier. Once it gets iced up, though, it's all over but the crying.


 I decided long ago that around here , for me anyway that unless I could easily remove the gutters and brackets in the fall and re- install them in the spring they are more trouble than they are worth. Between the cost of installing them to start with , repairing them when they bend / break from ice , repairs to the fascia damage inherent with them and roof repairs from the oversized ice dams caused by that long chunk of ice hanging at the edge of the roof , they are just not worth it to me.
i put that time , effort , and a little money into ground level stuff to guide the roof runnoff away from the house .


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Stuff that I learned this winter :

1. This is a great forum 
2. Buying from a local dealer is good but buying from a good local dealer is better. 
3. Buying a new machine in late october will scare the snow away to the point you wonder if you made a good choice.
4. That very rare green Christmas and the even rarer green New years and little snow through January is nice but ...
5. You live in Syracuse ny. that slow start of snow was just giving other folks a chance  It doesn't mean you are out of the running for the golden snow globe award


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

1) A roof rake is a poor substitute for actually getting up on the roof and shoveling the snow off
2) Calcium chloride is a wonderful thing
3) A tall Chute on an Ariens 10000 series is a worthwhile mod


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

- A powerful, reliable machine is a godsend with the winter we had in New England. It never complained, it just kept working. 
- An impeller kit can really help. I didn't get much experience with this machine before doing the impeller kit, but now it throws further than either of my 2 previous blowers. 
- Hand warmers aren't silly after all  Our storms are usually warmer. This year we had a bunch of cold storms, or cold & breezy, and the hand warmers were really appreciated. Plus the headlight. 
- I finally had a need for drift cutters. I installed them just in time to clear up one last good storm. So at least I was able to use them once. FYI- I bought my Ariens cutters through Home Depot's website, they shipped them to the store for free, and I picked them up after they arrived. It worked out nicely. 
- I have 10 lbs on the front of the machine. I might consider adding some more for next winter. The front was still trying to ride up when going into snowbanks. 
- Chains helped give me good traction, and the differential made it easy to maneuver. 
- Make sure you know where your spare shear pins are, before you need them. 
- Having an electric single-stage to clear the deck is really nice.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Learned that adding to my blower inventory over the spring/summer will result in very little snow in the Minneapolis area. 

Was very glad I had my path pro for the little 1-2" snowfalls. That little rig works like a champ!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I stumbled on a new pattern to simplify the cleanup in a turnaround in the yard. I prefer just to run forward non stop and this lets me do it while dealing with this odd space.


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

Check your belts in the summer/spring, last year I had a hard time finding a Toro belt during the snow.
Good tension on the augur belts allows the machine to throw much better.
Impeller modification made in the spring really paid dividends this year.
This forum and its members are great, warming in the winter.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

1 - I need a roof rake for one area on the North facing roof. Ice dams caused water backup / leaks in one bedroom. (house has no gutters)

2 - Cut, split, and stack 1 more cord of firewood than I think I need for the season.

3 - Do the impeller kit modification the help the 20 yr. old Toro 7/24...


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

mikey517 said:


> 2 - Cut, split, and stack 1 more cord of firewood than I think I need for the season.


I hear you! We went through this year's stack plus the stack I thought I'd have for next year, and we're being stingy now because even that is low.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Ditto on the firewood. I found a new way to procrastinate: I was actually cutting and splitting during a few snowfalls, and more than once in the dark. Not a good plan.

Get all the machines up to speed before the winter hits. I have two tractors that were not helpful. One has a blower attachment, the other has a JB Jr. I have a cab that would fit either. The one with the blower attachment has leaky tires (was blowing those up in the snow to haul firewood), the one with the JB Jr. has electrical gremlins that need major help. Even the electric Toro Power Shovel refused to run in the cold. Thankfully, the Honda HS1332TAS walk-behind never skipped a beat.

Also, need to remember all the good tricks I'd learned over the years, but somehow forgot this winter: Keep the blower in the garage, not the shed (so you don't have to dig a trench through two feet of snow to get to the shed to start blowing snow), and get all the small stuff (and maybe even the chairs) off the deck before the snow flies.

Mike


----------



## 2low4u (Nov 24, 2013)

My Lesson Learned is To move Down South Next Winter so I will not Have to Move just About 500cm of snow in one Winter!


----------

